# Parasite control



## The Snark (Nov 26, 2013)

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/life/Blinded-by-the-light-30220585.html


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 27, 2013)

Interesting...this certainly jibes with the varied seasonability of mushrooms up here in the land of many rains.

Edit: Gonna move this


----------



## The Snark (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks for the move, but before you get comfortable... When I read this it struck me as absolutely perfect for people who keep animals in synthetic environments. What better place to experiment (cautiously) with control of invasive micro-organisms. Just experimenting with various light colors, and not all that powerful, could result in some ground breaking discoveries. And this is well within the ability of even the newest amateurs to the hobby.


----------

